# feeding and training



## jimmy bottle (Dec 3, 2008)

Im sure every dog is different but wanted some opinions.
I have a 12 month old GSD import, and this has ben our schedule
for the last couple of days.

Wake up take the dog on a 30 min. walk. along the way we stop
and work on some drive and grip excercises, ball and tug.
I take him to different locations and do this as well.
When we get home i feed him, I do this twice a day. 
I work in Obedience in the middle of day or at night.
Sundays we go to the club
Ive backed off tracking, weather is for crap.
My main question is the feeding twice a day a issue with any of your dogs, but any other advice is helpful as well
thanks


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

I feed twice a day to lessen the chance of bloat and to help control weight (especially in my older female). Be careful of feeding too soon before or after exercise


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I do roughly the same thing in my house. I run the dogs in the morning for 30-45 minutes, let them chill for about 20 minutes and feed. Then I repeat in the evening unless I'm working the dogs, then no exercise and no food in the evening.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I feed twice a day as well. At least an hour before or after any exercise. 
Sometimes their meals are adjusted in size depending on what they got as far as food rewards during training.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't feed in a dish. Food goes in the training pouch and the dog works for it throughout the day. If I didn't train enough and there are leftovers, I give it to the dog after it crates for the night.


----------

